# Something about this cope and stick doesn't look right.



## jtcarn (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm finally getting to my door build. Using an MLCS rail and style set. I swear I have this set up right using setup blocks. The joint is tight, but something about the corner doesn't feel right. Is this how it's supposed to look? If not, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, that doesn't look right. Looks to me like you used the same bit to cut both. I've never seen a stile and rail like that. Why don't you check out You Tube. The wood whisperer has a decent video there. It might lead you in the right direction.


----------



## jtcarn (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks. Definitely not using the same bits and both profiles match the setup blocks exactly. Baffled. I don't see how that joint could be any different, even though my existing cabs look like the corners are at a perfect 45.


----------



## skipj (Mar 6, 2012)

Send your post,including photo, to MLCS. They will tell you what is wrong. 
They have very good customer service.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

It looks like a mitered corner and the piece has been shaped. Your cuts look straight, but with the shaped face, it will not have the straight look. If your frame was just a flat wood, you still wouldn't have a matched miter. Stick and cope is for butte joint type joints, not miters…...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree with Jerry..it is for butt joints not miters


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Your cope-and stick set is working fine. Your set-up is right. That is a "normal" joint.

Other cope-and-stick profiles will look more like miters. That ogee profile has two "level" spots that end up looking like butt joints (because they *are* butt joints).

To better imitate a miter, you can take a knife and cut the feather edge at the corner as shown here:


----------

